
ngs – Next Generation Shell - nikolay
https://ilyash.github.io/ngs/ngs.1.html
======
nikolay
Blog posts on the subject: [https://ilya-sher.org/category/ngs/](https://ilya-
sher.org/category/ngs/)

------
nikolay
Source code: [https://github.com/ilyash/ngs/](https://github.com/ilyash/ngs/)

